# New and terrified



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi. Just diagnosed and feeling very alone with this. Confused on variety of readings. I know I’m high (107) .... should I be on deaths door... what is that in mmol terms? Anyone know?


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, the 107 is also a mmol value as well but a different test, the 107mmol of your hba1c results in around an average blood glucose reading of 16.4mmol

I see you've referred to yourself as being Type 2, how did your diagnosis come about?
xx


----------



## Ljc (Oct 11, 2020)

Hello @Wendyjoy18 , welcome to the forum.  It comes  as an awful shock doesn’t it.
How did you come to be diagnosed, ie what symptoms drove you too the doctor.

Back in 1994 my Hb1ac was much higher than 107 and as you can see I am still here to tell the tale .
Fortunately With  the right info , treatment if necessary and some effort by yourself diabetes is a condition that can be well managed.  You have come to the right place for info from folks who live with this condition, we are  also pretty good at cyber support too.



Feel free to ask all the questions you need to about diabetes, we’ll do our best to help.


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 11, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> Hi there and welcome to the forum, the 107 is also a mmol value as well but a different test, the 107mmol of your hba1c results in around an average blood glucose reading of 16.4mmol
> 
> I see you've referred to yourself as being Type 2, how did your diagnosis come about?
> xx


Thank you for the info... Jesus 16.4 is really high. My eyesight changed. I wear glasses for driving but could read perfectly close up. One day in July I woke up and couldn’t read my phone at all! Left it a week as I thought is was eye strain. (Reading a lot during lockdown).
Finally went to optician who confirmed by prescription had reversed! He suggested getting a blood test. I had test early August but it was only when I phoned doctors to arrange flu jab that they said the nurse needed to speak to me. She called, told me my count, prescribed Metformin,  told me to look on line for more info and that’s it! 
hence I’ve scared the hell out of myself reading what could go wrong!


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 11, 2020)

Ljc said:


> Hello @Wendyjoy18 , welcome to the forum.  It comes  as an awful shock doesn’t it.
> How did you come to be diagnosed, ie what symptoms drove you too the doctor.
> 
> Back in 1994 my Hb1ac was much higher than 107 and as you can see I am still here to tell the tale .
> ...


Thank you for your reassuring words. Have written a reply to someone else regarding what led to my diagnosis!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 11, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Wendy from a fellow T2.
Guessing the 107 is a HbA1c result, a number of people on the forum had an HbA1c of 100 and above, at diagnoses.
I never remember what the scale is for any of the diabetes BG levels (mmol?). I just work in the big numbers for the HbA1c (that what I get them in, when I manage to get the results); and the small numbers for the spot check (finger prick), as this is what meters in the UK give.
Diabetes UK website has a converter for the HbA1c results. It's half way down this page about HbA1c: https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/managing-your-diabetes/hba1c.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 11, 2020)

Wendyjoy18 said:


> Thank you for the info... Jesus 16.4


Yes, a HbA1c of 107/16.4 is pretty high. There again, you've only just been diagnosed. And it is possible to reduce that.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Oct 11, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> Yes, a HbA1c of 107/16.4 is pretty high. There again, you've only just been diagnosed. And it is possible to reduce that.


Ralph, the 16.4 isn't the equivalent % Hba1c, it's an approximation to the average prick test readings in mmol/L.
Hba1c of 107 mmol/mol =11.9% in the older way of measuring.


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 11, 2020)

I’ve just gone on the websites calculator and put in 107 mmol that was converted to 11.9. 
now I’m really confused ... which is right 16.4 or 11.9.  ???


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 11, 2020)

Wendyjoy18 said:


> I’ve just gone on the websites calculator and put in 107 mmol that was converted to 11.9.
> now I’m really confused ... which is right 16.4 or 11.9. ???



There are two kinds of test. HbA1c gives something which we can take as an average over the past 3 months or so, and 107 mmol/mol and 11.9% are different units for that kind of measurement. There's also a "what's my blood glucose level right now" sort of test, and 16.4 mmol/l is that kind of thing. There's a natural (though tricky) comparison between the two, where you say if your average blood glucose reading were 16.4, you might have an HbA1c of 107 (or 11.9%).


----------



## silentsquirrel (Oct 11, 2020)

Wendyjoy18 said:


> I’ve just gone on the websites calculator and put in 107 mmol that was converted to 11.9.
> now I’m really confused ... which is right 16.4 or 11.9.  ???


The 107 mmol/mol and  11.9% are both your Hba1c - a measure of your bloods over the past 3 months.  Just 2 different ways of measuring it, the 107 is the usual method in the UK now, but some still refer to the old-fashioned %s, and some other countries still use it.

The 16.4 mmol/L (note the slightly different units, so just saying mmol doesn't help!) is an estimate of the average "spot check" readings on your blood glucose meter you might get if you were measuring very frequently at all times of day and night.  It's a bit rough and ready, but gives an idea.

I'm guessing you haven't been given a BG meter by your surgery?  They usually say Type 2s do not need to measure, but many people here find it an invaluable tool.  The cost of strips is the main factor - someone more techy than me will hopefully post a link to the 2 meters we recommend with the most reasonably priced strips!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Oct 11, 2020)

Bruce types much faster!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 11, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> Hi there and welcome to the forum, the 107 is also a mmol value as well but a different test, the 107mmol of your hba1c results in around an average blood glucose reading of 16.4mmol





Wendyjoy18 said:


> I’ve just gone on the websites calculator and put in 107 mmol that was converted to 11.9.
> now I’m really confused ... which is right 16.4 or 11.9.  ???





silentsquirrel said:


> Ralph, the 16.4 isn't the equivalent % Hba1c, it's an approximation to the average prick test readings in mmol/L.
> Hba1c of 107 mmol/mol =11.9% in the older way of measuring.


Ugh. I'd forgotten how much of a pain a conversation about HbA1c AND finger prick tests can be. Darn it. 
If you're given your HbA1c test in big numbers, just go with that for the HbA1c.
Keep your meter reading separate, and use the (small) figures from the meter.
And say which test you're talking about.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 11, 2020)

I was going to try and explain the different measurements  fortunately others already have and done so, far better than I would have done.

So how about a little light reading .
This one is very good but it was written when fats were believed to be enemy number 1.  Many of us no longer believe this , I never have.
Maggie Davies letter.

Test review adjust .
If you de ide testing is for you (recommended)  it’s best yo test just before eating too, as it’s the differbetween the two reading which is important
ie if you only test two hours after eating and have a reading of say 14.0 you would assume that tat meal was bad for you , however if you had tested pre meal with a reading of say 12.0 the difference is only 2.0 , though both readings are high the final one shows that meal wasn’t bad for you.  As your BG pre meal (blood glucose) falls so will you post meal levels.

It’s highly unlikely you will be provided a glucose meter as you are not on medications that can cause hypo’s ( low blood glucose)
Many here use this Gluco navii and it’s test strips as it’s one if the cheapest ones to self fund £8 for a pot of 50:
We use the mmol/l measurement in the U.K. and you are entitled to claim VAT relief

Which reminds me, as you are on medication for diabetes , you are now entitled to free nhs prescriptions for all your medications, but your nurse or Gp needs to have sent off the form for you , doo check this has been done


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 11, 2020)

Thank you. This is all a mine field. Diagnosis came out of the blue. Have started my low carb, low sugar diet.... slowly but surely losing weight.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 11, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @Wendyjoy18 

Sorry you have to be here, but glad you have joined us.

Hopefully you will get some reassurance and support from the members here, along with some practical pointers, hints and tips.

Hope the new diet works well for you.

Interesting that your diabetes seems to have come on quite rapidly and unexpectedly. It may be worth bearing this in mind over the next few weeks and months, just in case your diabetes type may need further investigation (if oral meds and dietary changes seem to have less effect than expected).

But do try not to worry - Diabetes is a serious condition, but it’s also one that can usually be managed well with a few changes and adaptations - it’s something that you can learn to live well with, and it shouldn’t stop you doing things you enjoy. In fact you may end up feeling more energised, active and ‘healthier’ than you have in years once you have begun to make some changes and adaptations to your menu.


----------



## Loobyloo (Oct 11, 2020)

Wendyjoy18 said:


> Hi. Just diagnosed and feeling very alone with this. Confused on variety of readings. I know I’m high (107) .... should I be on deaths door... what is that in mmol terms? Anyone know?


I was where you are in July, the blurry eyesight was one of the things that made me aware i may be diabetic. I too got a high reading similar to yours but have worked hard at losing weight and cutting right back on carbs. At my 3 month check i got a reading within normal range. This site is really useful and there are lots of lovely members there to support you and give advice. I found getting a monitor very helpful so i can test which foods i can tolerate without too much of a spike in sugars. I must say i feel better than i have in a long time.


----------



## pm133 (Oct 11, 2020)

Wendyjoy18 said:


> Thank you for the info... Jesus 16.4 is really high. My eyesight changed. I wear glasses for driving but could read perfectly close up. One day in July I woke up and couldn’t read my phone at all! Left it a week as I thought is was eye strain. (Reading a lot during lockdown).
> Finally went to optician who confirmed by prescription had reversed! He suggested getting a blood test. I had test early August but it was only when I phoned doctors to arrange flu jab that they said the nurse needed to speak to me. She called, told me my count, prescribed Metformin,  told me to look on line for more info and that’s it!
> hence I’ve scared the hell out of myself reading what could go wrong!



Yep 16.4 is very high but you are in good company. When I was diagnosed I had reached 35 mmol/L and my Hb1ac thingy was around 142 which apparently is very impressive. I also had the eye problems for a few weeks which finally went away last week.

I wouldn't worry too much about the scare stories you are reading.
You do need to get your levels down to avoid complications but you shouldn't panic about potential disasters. If you can initially get below 13.3 mmol/L, that takes you into a safer area and from there aim for 10 mmol/L etc. Before you know it you'll be back in control of things.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 12, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 12, 2020)

Loobyloo said:


> I was where you are in July, the blurry eyesight was one of the things that made me aware i may be diabetic. I too got a high reading similar to yours but have worked hard at losing weight and cutting right back on carbs. At my 3 month check i got a reading within normal range. This site is really useful and there are lots of lovely members there to support you and give advice. I found getting a monitor very helpful so i can test which foods i can tolerate without too much of a spike in sugars. I must say i feel better than i have in a long time.


T


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 12, 2020)

Thank you so much for your encouragement. 
I’m working hard at losing weight and taking the Metformin. Hopefully I’ll have the same outcome as you! Fingers crossed... and well done.


----------



## aparsonsmoore (Oct 12, 2020)

Not sure I can offer any reassurance but was diagnosed about 3 months after rapid weight loss, blurry vision etc. Notified at 2am in the morning by a doctor whose first language was not English and who opened the conversation with "you are diabetic". Vision now OK and focused on taking a more proactive approach to my health.


----------



## adrian1der (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi @Wendyjoy18 and welcome although we all wish we didn't need to be here. I was diagnosed at the beginning of September. 1x500 metformin with evening meal currently. Did they give you the modified release? I have learnt that it can give less side effects.

Low carbs, exercise and weight loss seem to be the way to go together with monitoring your BG. I check first thing in the morning (I also get weighed as I find a graph that goes down very motivational), just before meals and two hours afterwards. Keep a food diary along with your BG levels. I use the app mySugr on my iPad (which I think someone recommended it to me on here).

There are lots of very motivational people on the forum who have managed to get things under control. If I'm feeling a bit down about the condition having a browse and finding other people who have managed to get on with their lives and at the same time control their BG is a great pick me up!

And ask questions. The forum is a gold mine of useful information


----------



## NotPink (Oct 13, 2020)

If the government and Health bodies are so concerned about the rises in Pre diabetes 2 why don't they give more info. at initial high readings? I was given a piece of paper. Some are given the internet search suggestion. But not all internet responses are the same. I have found out more sensible info. on this Diabetes UK website in the past 2 weeks than a years random searching online. And I went on the training course which although was delivered well it was long and often complex. Even if the NHS recommended this site it would reassure people and help them to obtain the information they need to fit their specific concerns in an  informative, experienced and friendly manner. Most people are shocked and confused  Thank you.by their diagnosis which also highlights the need to change the scientific data taught early on to make us aware of the over consumption of carbohydrates we all have been encouraged to eat by big food companies.
Thank you for all your support to me and each other.  Thank you.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 13, 2020)

I advise discounting weightloss and medication as a cure.
Diabetes is all about blood glucose. If you are an ordinary type two and you eat less carbohydrate your blood glucose ought to go down, your Hba1c tests with show that as they give more normal levels, and then you will most likely gain a happier metabolism and also lose weight as a side effect.
A blood glucose tester will really help with food choices.


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 13, 2020)

adrian1der said:


> Hi @Wendyjoy18 and welcome although we all wish we didn't need to be here. I was diagnosed at the beginning of September. 1x500 metformin with evening meal currently. Did they give you the modified release? I have learnt that it can give less side effects.
> 
> Low carbs, exercise and weight loss seem to be the way to go together with monitoring your BG. I check first thing in the morning (I also get weighed as I find a graph that goes down very motivational), just before meals and two hours afterwards. Keep a food diary along with your BG levels. I use the app mySugr on my iPad (which I think someone recommended it to me on here).
> 
> ...


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 13, 2020)

Thank you. Sounds like you are doing well. I’m sure I’ll get the hang of it in due course. I’m sticking to a strict diet and started going to the gym with my husband. I have a good knowledgeable personal trainer who is giving me lots of encouragement. 
I’m  just surprised that I’ve had no literature or contact from my doctors surgery! Just a case of getting on with it!


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 13, 2020)

adrian1der said:


> Hi @Wendyjoy18 and welcome although we all wish we didn't need to be here. I was diagnosed at the beginning of September. 1x500 metformin with evening meal currently. Did they give you the modified release? I have learnt that it can give less side effects.
> 
> Low carbs, exercise and weight loss seem to be the way to go together with monitoring your BG. I check first thing in the morning (I also get weighed as I find a graph that goes down very motivational), just before meals and two hours afterwards. Keep a food diary along with your BG levels. I use the app mySugr on my iPad (which I think someone recommended it to me on here).
> 
> ...


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 13, 2020)

Thank you. I certainly will use this forum for information.


----------



## adrian1der (Oct 13, 2020)

Wendyjoy18 said:


> Thank you. Sounds like you are doing well. I’m sure I’ll get the hang of it in due course. I’m sticking to a strict diet and started going to the gym with my husband. I have a good knowledgeable personal trainer who is giving me lots of encouragement.
> I’m  just surprised that I’ve had no literature or contact from my doctors surgery! Just a case of getting on with it!


I had a telephone conversation with my doctor. You should have had two HbA1c's to confirm diagnosis. I then had an appointment with a health care assistant for blood pressure, foot test, weight but not much information. The doctor also had a cholesterol test done. He is meant to also be sorting out a referral to retinopathy but haven't heard anything yet. If you haven't been in for a check it would be worth raising with you surgery.

The other thing is to pick up a form for your prescription charge exemption. Our pharmacy has them. Fill it in and hand it in at reception of the surgery for the doctor to countersign.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 13, 2020)

I had only one test and was then told that I was a 'very bad diabetic'. I left the room with a prescription for Metformin and Atorvastatin with no warning about possible side effects or contraindications. 
I was really ill for a few weeks, then threw out the tablets. There was no problem as I went low carb from the time of diagnosis so was no longer diabetic in 80 days, normal in 6 months, but I have had no communication from the diagnosing Dr or any of the others in the practice. I have had a couple of eye and foot checks and two more blood tests.
I was sent on a three session course run by the local hospital but it was of no use at all - very bad advice, such as a lunch of potato and beans being a good choice.
I think that basically, NHS treatment of type twos could be summed up as 'could do better' with a few getting good advice and others being failed very badly.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 13, 2020)

I found very strict dieting can be difficult to maintain, and had to find a way that worked for me I could maintain long term.


----------



## Squirrel768 (Oct 13, 2020)

Wendyjoy18 said:


> Thank you for the info... Jesus 16.4 is really high. My eyesight changed. I wear glasses for driving but could read perfectly close up. One day in July I woke up and couldn’t read my phone at all! Left it a week as I thought is was eye strain. (Reading a lot during lockdown).
> Finally went to optician who confirmed by prescription had reversed! He suggested getting a blood test. I had test early August but it was only when I phoned doctors to arrange flu jab that they said the nurse needed to speak to me. She called, told me my count, prescribed Metformin,  told me to look on line for more info and that’s it!
> hence I’ve scared the hell out of myself reading what could go wrong!


Hi Wendy, and welcome  

Lockdown etc. has made so many things difficult, but I think that your surgery could have offered more advice and support, even if only by phone! You have been dropped in at the deep end!! Have you had any follow-up since August?

There are a lot of people in here, with far more experience of T2 which I am not able to give as a T1, and are very willing to encourage, and share their own experience. I hope that you can quickly learn the ins and outs of getting to grips with your diabetes. It is your own diabetes - there will be things that you have to adjust or adapt, sometimes it will be hard, but you can do it. Don't expect an instant miracle, but be prepared to keep working at it, and celebrate the little goals and achievments as they come, then on to the next


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 14, 2020)

Squirrel768 said:


> Hi Wendy, and welcome
> 
> Lockdown etc. has made so many things difficult, but I think that your surgery could have offered more advice and support, even if only by phone! You have been dropped in at the deep end!! Have you had any follow-up since August?
> 
> There are a lot of people in here, with far more experience of T2 which I am not able to give as a T1, and are very willing to encourage, and share their own experience. I hope that you can quickly learn the ins and outs of getting to grips with your diabetes. It is your own diabetes - there will be things that you have to adjust or adapt, sometimes it will be hard, but you can do it. Don't expect an instant miracle, but be prepared to keep working at it, and celebrate the little goals and achievments as they come, then on to the next


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi. Thanks for the encouraging words. Since I had the phone call from the nurse saying I was diabetic and need to go on medication immediately... I have had no further communications from my doctors surgery. 
I've been researching information myself and bought a really good book called the diabetes weight loss cook book by Katie & Giancarlo Caldesi. Very informative. 
I’m taking the medication and have lost 18lb so far. Hoping that when I have another blood test in January that my results are a lot better.


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi @Wendyjoy18, welcome to the forum from another type 2.

I won't repeat all the excellent advice except to say well done on the weight loss so far! Come and ask any questions you like, this is a great place for information.

Like some others, I managed to stop taking Metformin when my GP suggested it as my control was good - it's a great incentive to keep going even though it gets hard and tedious at times! all the best to you


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 14, 2020)

Pine Marten said:


> Hi @Wendyjoy18, welcome to the forum from another type 2.
> 
> I won't repeat all the excellent advice except to say well done on the weight loss so far! Come and ask any questions you like, this is a great place for information.
> 
> Like some others, I managed to stop taking Metformin when my GP suggested it as my control was good - it's a great incentive to keep going even though it gets hard and tedious at times! all the best to you


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 14, 2020)

Thank you so much. Well done you. You give me hope for the future.


----------



## Annemarie (Oct 14, 2020)

@Wendyjoy18 if you’re like me you’re used to being ill and getting over it. When suddenly it’s Diabetes (particularly type 1) acceptance doesn’t come easy - it’s a whole new way of managing your own body. Remember knowledge is power!  Since joining this site I have learnt SO much and already, me and my diabetes are learning to jog along although there’s still bad days and even bl______y awful days but there’s always tomorrow as it will still be there. Good luck


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi. Yes totally agree. Being a control freak I’ve found it hard to cope with. Also I’ve been kind of in denial that I’m overweight. But hey ho... this is a bit of a slap in my chubby cheeks and I’m rising to the challenge to lose weight and get this under control! Nice to know I’m not alone though...


----------



## Drummer (Oct 14, 2020)

Hopefully you have also had lower blood glucose levels - weightloss is not going to have a direct effect on your levels of glucose, it is all down to the carbs you have been eating.


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 20, 2020)

Wendyjoy18 said:


> Hi. Just diagnosed and feeling very alone with this. Confused on variety of readings. I know I’m high (107) .... should I be on deaths door... what is that in mmol terms? Anyone know?


----------



## Annemarie (Oct 20, 2020)

@Wendyjoy18 Don’t panic. You are NOT alone, there’s so much you can learn from the real experts (those living with diabetes) use this site as/when you can. I find it invaluable and I also feel amongst friends. When I was first diagnosed, as type1, my score was 168 and I didn’t knock on that door!


----------



## Ditto (Oct 21, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the forum @Wendyjoy18


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 21, 2020)

Annemarie said:


> @Wendyjoy18 Don’t panic. You are NOT alone, there’s so much you can learn from the real experts (those living with diabetes) use this site as/when you can. I find it invaluable and I also feel amongst friends. When I was first diagnosed, as type1, my score was 168 and I didn’t knock on that door!


----------



## Wendyjoy18 (Oct 21, 2020)

Thank you. I’m coming to terms with it. Nice to know you’re there!


----------

